# Where are the best towns to raise a family??



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Need URGENT advice as I am moving to Canada shortly with my 3 kids and I want to know which towns in Canada are the best, safest, cleanest etc to rasie a family?? What the schools are like, activities, shops, how much houses are to rent?? ALL ADVICE IS MORE THAN WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nobody can objectively answer your questions. There are 6 time zones in the country. Rent costs in New Brunswick may well be vastly different from those in Vancouver and Toronto. Having reached ths stage of your emigration process have you no ideas whereabout in this vast country you would like live and work.


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Nobody can objectively answer your questions. There are 6 time zones in the country. Rent costs in New Brunswick may well be vastly different from those in Vancouver and Toronto. Having reached ths stage of your emigration process have you no ideas whereabout in this vast country you would like live and work.


thanks for your reply.I am hoping to move to Edmonton,but as I have been told its a huge area,so I am looking for information for people who live their to give me a better understanding or what areas are good to live and which are not. It is a move I have to get right as I have 3 kids coming with me. I was thinking of Red deer but as I say any opinions welcome as I have never lived in Canada!!


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*red deer*

Hiya Wayne
We are also hoping to move to Alberta red deer would be our destination. It seems really nice and there is another irish family who have move there that were on this forum and they seemed happy enough. Red deer is about 2 and half hours away from edmonton. Have you got a job or are you just going out there on a working visa? I have put a few questions up for some info and some people are very obliging with info on red deer and surrounding areas. Ie. Edmonton and calgary. Check out the red deer Wikipedia it can tell you a few things about it. Good luck with the move. 
Shinny


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

shinny said:


> Hiya Wayne
> We are also hoping to move to Alberta red deer would be our destination. It seems really nice and there is another irish family who have move there that were on this forum and they seemed happy enough. Red deer is about 2 and half hours away from edmonton. Have you got a job or are you just going out there on a working visa? I have put a few questions up for some info and some people are very obliging with info on red deer and surrounding areas. Ie. Edmonton and calgary. Check out the red deer Wikipedia it can tell you a few things about it. Good luck with the move.
> Shinny


Hi,how are things??? I haven't a job in place but was told by a few companies I have contacted to call to them in person when I arrive and that they will give me a start. But I still heading over with the idea that I will have no job in case that they change their mind or just say that to people in general. I have looked at Wikipedia but it still isn't as good from hearing from people who live their when I am making such a big life change for my family and I.
When are you hoping to move?What made you choose Red Deer??


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*red deer*

Hiya Wayne
We are in Australia at the moment its lovely here, we have always wanted to go to canada. we where there 20 years ago in vancouver which is beautiful. My husband is a construction plant fitter so we went through a recruiting agency in ireland. he got a job offer in red deer and he has applied for his AIT in canada( trade recognition cert) that takes a lot of weeks so waiting for that and then we should be heading then. We have five children so it was a hugh move for us almost 2 years ago to Oz but we are looking forward to our new adventure and hopefully we like it enough to settle in canada. What is your trade/work skills? and wow thats a move with no job when you get there but i hope you get a job offer as soon as you get there. we have checked out rent which is alot cheaper there then here by about $2000 a month. 
Did you go to the working abroad expo is that how you got in touch with companies?
Also sorry about the questions but when are you hoping to go there?
the good thing also about canada except everything else thats going for it is healthcare is free which is brilliant very expensive here and with 5 children its not great but i must say my children haven't been sick here compared to ireland as they always seem to be ill. 
shinny


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

wayne1234 said:


> Need URGENT advice as I am moving to Canada shortly with my 3 kids and I want to know which towns in Canada are the best, safest, cleanest etc to rasie a family?? What the schools are like, activities, shops, how much houses are to rent?? ALL ADVICE IS MORE THAN WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your question is unanswerable without you providing more info as to what part of the country, or which province, you want to live in, etc. 

Just think about this for a minute - all of the United Kingdom would fit into Canada 40.98 times! Canada is the second largest country in the world and the east coast and west coast are nothing alike and are nowhere near each other. The areas in between the coasts are just as diverse.

Edited to add: I see you are thinking about Alberta. That narrows it down somewhat but it would help to know what you do for a living, etc. as it is no use recommending an area where your industry isn't concentrated.


----------



## johnchacks (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi All,

Considering a Telecom sector, Which state in Canada will have more job opportunity. Any suggestions


----------



## RealtorPaul (Jun 30, 2013)

Good morning Wayne. I'm actually helping an Irish expat make his 2nd move with me as we speak. 
I can help with any moves related to Toronto & area. If you prefer Edmonton or Red Deer, I have the best contacts possible in that area that can answer your questions.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

RealtorPaul, do you get a referral fee if you introduce a new client to a realtor/sales rep?


----------



## RealtorPaul (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi EVHB,

The introduction itself may lead somewhere or nowhere. Prior to any referral process starting, I explain this in detail. The agent receiving the referral does pay a 20-30% referral fee to the referring agent. This fee is paid by the realtor, never the client being helped.


----------

